# Fake plnts in bearded dragon vivariums yes or no?



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

ive heard puttin leafy fake plants in a vivarum with a beardie can be bad because the beardie might try to eat it, some say it will be ok and it wont, so what do you think?


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Chrisuk33 said:


> ive heard puttin leafy fake plants in a vivarum with a beardie can be bad because the beardie might try to eat it, some say it will be ok and it wont, so what do you think?



personally. I wouldn't. Those leaves look good enough to eat. Only takes one pulled off with that piece of plastic on to cause a major impaction issue. Not to mention the risk of it stabbing through their gut.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I used to have fake plants in my female beardies viv. She never once tried to eat them but I did end up chucking them. Only because she seemed to like pooing on one and they were a pain in the bum to clean!

It's down to personal preference really. I can't see a beardie going to the hassle of chewing through a plastic plant to try and eat it, especially after they've tasted it and realised it's not a nice, juicy edible plant! Obviously there's a chance, but I never had that problem with mine.
In fact my female did tongue touch it to see what it was when the plants first went in and she never thought they were real plants. They may be a bit dim sometimes but they aren't completely stupid!


----------



## Kelvin W (May 6, 2011)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I used to have fake plants in my female beardies viv. She never once tried to eat them but I did end up chucking them. Only because she seemed to like pooing on one and they were a pain in the bum to clean!
> 
> It's down to personal preference really. I can't see a beardie going to the hassle of chewing through a plastic plant to try and eat it, especially after they've tasted it and realised it's not a nice, juicy edible plant! Obviously there's a chance, but I never had that problem with mine.
> In fact my female did tongue touch it to see what it was when the plants first went in and she never thought they were real plants. They may be a bit dim sometimes but they aren't completely stupid!


I agree with the above I'm no expert but my female beardie has never tried to eat any of the fake leaves in her viv if you've always git a nice bowl of veg in the viv I'm sure it would rather have that but it's all about what you feel comfortable with even if you dont wont to use leaves get sum fake cactus I don't think it would fit that down it's throat lol


----------



## abb_306 (Jan 16, 2011)

I use plastic plants and as of yet I have not had a problem with my dragons trying to munch on them.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I think beardies taste things in the air, like other reptiles. 
if they dont taste something they wont eat it? 
what is exacly on a plastic plant for a beardie to get a wif of? lmao.

I think there intelligence is far too underestimated.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah I use fake plants for my Iguana which are strick herbivores.... I also use fake plants for my AWD and I pretty much use fake plants for all reptiles that I have owned.

I like natural setups, if you are worried about it use large plants that way the leaves are bigger. You can get them from: Dunelm Mill - For Home Furnishings, Kitchenware, Bedding and more

Even if you want use vines and hang them from the ceiling... But as I Salazare said reptiles are not as stupid as people think.

If they don't like the taste they won't eat it... 

Also if they have plenty to eat they will never bother with any of the plants as they will associate the food bowl with food and realize that decoration is decoration....


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my male beardy's did eat some of a plastic plant,luckily came to no harm.He was stunning looking,but a little "special" he would eat anything..My other boy has never once touched the fake plants..Just need to keep a close eye: victory:


----------

